# Havanese Traits



## DebbieL (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all. I am looking to see what ya’ll think about my 6 month year old little girl and what your puppies are like in the different categories? Is she like this because it is a havanese trait, or because she is still a puppy and will grow out of it, or is she just different than most havanese? 

Social:
She only likes my husband, our 10-year-old basset hound and myself. She is always running away from and barking at other people and other dogs. Will not even get close to them. For example: There is one 8 year old boy that comes down to our house a lot since we have gotten our little girl so she knows him but will not have anything to do with him. She does this with everyone no matter if she knows them or not. Won’t even go up to any other dog, just runs and barks. Have talked to lots of trainers and have done all the things they say to do to socialize her with no luck. She has done this from day one.

Sleeping:
At first we crated her at night. She got to the point where she wanted to be with us, as she would bark and bark. Tried to ignore her until we were ready to get up but she kept the whole family up. We decided to let her sleep with us. This kept her from barking but she will not lie down and go to sleep. She must have A.D.D. because she can’t lie in one spot for more than 30 seconds and this goes on all night long. She then climbs over us and then wants to play with our other dog that then gets mad as he is trying to sleep. End result no one sleeps.

“Coming”
Our little girl is so smart and knows a lot of commands however when it comes to the command “come” she gets selective hearing. She only comes when she wants to.

I am sorry for rambling on but I just need to know what you think and how your puppies do on the above categories.

THANKS so VERY much !


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Halo does not sound at all like Brutus. Brutus is very social. Have the neighbor boy give her treats so she learns to trust him. Some Havs are more shy and nervous than other Havs, but think about all the attention she gets from you when she barks like that. She is being rewarded for that behavior.

If sleeping with you is not working, back in the crate. If barking gets her out of the crate, again she is rewarded. Keep the crate by your bed so she can see you while you are sleeping.

Many owners overuse the command come and dogs learn that they have the option of coming. Do not say "come" when you know that she will not do it. Start on a long leash, say "come", pull the leash toward you, and reward lavishly. 

It sounds like you and Halo could benefit from puppy school. She would learn to be around others, both human and furry, and you would learn some tricks.

Right now she is the boss and she knows it. Reece offered some good advice.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree, sounds like someone is trying to be alfa.. Don't worry you can fix it, I agree with Paige and go back to basics, exercise is also very important. 
My Monte is almost 5 months now and just in the last week he has been testing me more and more. Sometimes you have to take a step backwards to continue going forward. Best of Luck to you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree, seems like he "thinks" he runs things around there. Don't worry though, it can be corrected, he is just a pup and can be helped to see that you and your family run the show and not him. When you set rules, you may feel like you are being cruel and they may sulk, whine and bark in objection, but be firm no matter what. If you and your family stick to the rules, you will see your smart little pup will get back in line. Pups are cute, but they are oh so smart  Paige is my personal hero and here she has offered you some very good advice. Make sure to give her lots of exercise (walking with you) and then set your rules, as for affection that is easy to do  You will find as you assert your status, everything will fall back into place.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I would definitely agree that the "social" section you wrote is not a typical Havanese trait. It sounds like she needs some teaching and socializing (even though I know you said you've tried to socialize her). She just needs more at this age.

The sleeping portion sounds like she's trained you! I have one that is very antsy at night and it took her a long time to settle down and sleep through most of the night with us. She still gets up and moves around a few times throughout the night, but it isn't nearly as bad. It would NEVER have worked with her when she was a puppy though. Halo may just be an antsy night puppy too. I'd agree with Cheryl's advice and go back to the crate. It will be miserable for the first night, or two, or three, so be prepared.

For your last part, it just sounds like Halo needs some solid teaching on "come". That's all. That's a harder command for a lot of people to learn. (notice, I wrote "people" and not "Havanese"  )

In general, Havanese are very smart. Halo will keep training _you_, if you let her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's great you have a responsible little one to help you break the puppies  I TRIED to teach my stepdaughters the proper way to handle her, etc....but in one ear and out the other! 

My twins, dropped Gucci TWICE..each of them, so she will NOT let them pick her up, but she's fine with the other little girl that lives next door...so I don't think she so much has a problem with "kids", as she does my stepdaughters.

I'm not going to push it with my stepdaughters picking her up, they are a bit careless with her anyways, so I just encourage them to play with her and not try to carry her around.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Halo doesn't sound like a typical Hav socially. Bugsy is super, way over the top social. He just loves, loves, loves everyone. He is good with dogs of any size, cats, little kids, big kids, strangers.....well everyone. We call him our good will embassador. 

As far as bed time, can you try crating again? My Poodles sleep on their doggie beds and/or with us, but Bugsy gets crated every night, no exception. I crated him at night, the day I got him. He was 12 week, 3.6 lbs and I worried for his safety and now it's just a good habit.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Neither one of my dogs are very social. They wont go to anyone. If someone is at our house long enough they may eventually approch them, but i wouldnt hold my breath. And I have only had them almost 4 months.
We are working on this with our trainer.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is the social butterfly of the neighborhood. He loves everyone and everything. The neighbors kids are here daily playing with him and have been since he was 3 months old. He loves them. Loves dogs, cats, squirells, birds, it doesn't matter.:kiss: 

He sleeps with us in bed, but he knows that routine. He jumps into bed, gets a treat, and snuggles in with my husband. It is so unfair because I want him to snuggle with me, but he is a daddy's boy.:frusty: 

Brady is very selective with his hearing when it comes to "come". In an emergency situation when he does not listen, I yell "chicken bone" and he comes running. He gets dried chicken strip bones every morning and they are his favorite. He stop and run right back to me for this. Only problem is I have to come through with his chicken bone if I say it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Debbie and Halo!:welcome:
It has been awhile.........we have been wondering about you!Like Paige says,you need to be the boss.Kudos to Paige!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute Karen!CHICKEN BONE!:becky:


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Sounds like everybody else has very social Havs, but mine is quite shy. He is comfortable with the people we see all the time, but he is very wary of new people. He barks, shies away, won't come near for petting, etc. Honestly, I've been a little disappointed with this aspect, since in my research, all I saw was that Havanese is a very social breed. Not mine! We've been to doggy preschool, go on walks, go to the dog park, etc. for socialization. I guess it's the way he is. He also has selective hearing as far as "come"! 

aak


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm fortunate to have a Hav that loves everybody and all friendly dogs. But I think some dogs are not anti-social, but just lack confidence and are scared. You'll probably just have to work harder with Halo and Frosty. They'll need LOTS of socialization. I wouldn't stop at puppy class. Try more obedience classes. That will give them more confidence and establish you as alpha. I noticed several shy dogs at the beginning of Maddies class ended up quite comfortable around the other dogs and people by the end of class. Repeat the classes, if you need to. Or try Rally or Agility when they're old enough to develop their confidence . You might try several play dates with one friendly dog (it might take several to develop trust). Ask strangers to offer treats. Ask friends and neighbors to stop by often. Try not to overreact or act apprehensive when another friendly dog approaches or a stranger, as these guys will pick up on it fast. Its hard, but don't pick your dog up to comfort them, as they'll think their fear is ok. Basically, you have to desensitize them to new situations.

There's a lady in my neighborhood that gives her shy golden retriever a command to "sit" when another dog walks by or a stranger comes up. She rewards him and keeps him distracted. I'm sure others here might have more suggestions. Just be patient and keep working with your babies. Oops, didn't mean to write such a long post! :blah: :sorry: Just trying to think of suggestions.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeanne, was that me you were talking about??? Lily has this problem and each trainer that has seen her has said that she just needs confidence!! We have been working on it and one of the things we do is distract her before her fear sets in, and make her sit by our side when there are new people or pups. I works "most" of the time. I can say that slowly she is getting better. She does not bark or go after people who walk by while we are on our walks, or at dogs just nicely sitting there. She only goes a little nuts with other barking dogs who approach us, which really doesnt bother me much as it also protects me!! haha. Slowly they will get it. I agree with jeanne, it is just a matter of desensitizing (spel??) .
Laurie


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Jeanne,

Maddie is so fun to watch and has the greatest disposition. She really is a super sweetheart and you & Kimberly have done such a wonderful job with her! 

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie- That's funny that both the Golden Retriever's owner and you use the same technique! Did you learn it from someone? I think the Retriever's problem is he's a fear barker. She takes him off to the side, makes him sit, and constantly tells him to "watch me" so the dog won't take his eyes off her. She then gives him treats. Seems to work for him! 

Libby- Kimberly's the one who gets the compliments. She really bred Maddie for temperament, that's for sure. I've doing the obedience with her and plan on doing rally and agility later on just for fun, but really, she's a happy, friendly dog, for sure. I just have to watch that she doesn't try to play with a dog that doesn't want to play. She just doesn't want to take "no" for an answer! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeanne, well Lily's trainer gave us ideas, and sincerely felt that she lacks confidence & is frightened by strange people & dogs. She was so wonderful, we hired her for 6 in home training sessions and Lily was nervous & afraid for the first 5 weeks. On the 6th visit, she was her best friend. It was nice to see finally, so we have been working on what she taught us, but it is taking a long time. We cannot figure out why she is like this, but wonder if the first groomer I took her to abused her. After two visits to them, I swore I would NEVER take her back cause they didnt like that she barked at the humongo dogs there & put her in a cat carrier & put her in a closet!! Can you believe it!! We have been trying to help her since!
Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie- How awful! Nothing like making a dog even more frightened, huh? :frusty: It can take just one or two bad experiences I guess. It sure takes alot of work to undo the damage. Some dogs seem to be born with a lack of confidence and others have bad experiences. But it sounds like you're having success with Lily now. She has a great Mommy to not give up on her and keep working on it. :clap2:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurief said:


> We cannot figure out why she is like this, but wonder if the first groomer I took her to abused her. After two visits to them, I swore I would NEVER take her back cause they didnt like that she barked at the humongo dogs there & put her in a cat carrier & put her in a closet!! Can you believe it!! We have been trying to help her since!
> Laurie


Wow, that groomer sounds awful, and you paid him!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I did pay them, as they did cut her, and I Lily was my first, and I was very unsure of myself & what to expect. Now I would never tolerate it. I LOVE their groomer now & she loves the pups back so it is good. It is a lot of work, and I really truely don't think that Lily will EVER be "cured" of this fear, but if I can lessen it, it is worth it. She is such a wonderful loving girl, and so sweet once she gets to know you and that you are not going to hurt you. Of all my dogs, I would have expected that the least from her as the breeder hand fed her from birth as her Mom was unable to so she should be so used to humans - so the grooming incident is the only thing we can think of that was traumatic for her. 
Laurie


----------



## DebbieL (Feb 2, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know how much I count on ya'll. You are the best. Thanks for helping me out by answering the questions and letting me know what your doggies were like. It has helped me understand my little Halo.

As a side note... Halo had her little surgery this morning (she was spaded). The vet said she did great. We also had a micro chip placed in her. I am so glad that is over as I was a nervous wreck this morning. I get to pick her up tomorrow. YEA !!!

Thanks again to all my Havanese friends here in the forum.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Aak, my Oreo was shy from the get-go - he was the Omega of the litter. When he first met me, he was just shivering  For the past 3 weeks, I have intensified his socialization by working with a behaviourist and by taking him to a local doggie daycare. I am exercising Oreo as much as I can, so that when he meets other people and dogs he is less stressed. He was embarking on a phase of going totally crazy with barking as an attempt to scare dogs and people away!! I got to a point that I said "enough is enough" and simply immersed him. Now, keep in mind that many, MANY people approach dogs all wrong - esp. little ones. They reach over them and bend over them. I always have to remind them to back away and let him approach them when he is ready. So don't be to hard on yourself or your pup, just get on out there and simply try to expose him to as many sounds, people and dogs over this summer as you can. But try to work with your pups comfort zone and slowly ease into it. You will find that as each day goes by, your Frosty will flourish more and more because you will grow more and more confident each and every day. Walk your Frosty daily, Cesar style, keep calm and in control, you will begin to notice changes within a few days 

Debbie its great to hear that your cute little Halo did very will today  I was in a frazzle when Oreo got neutered. Now the challenge will be to try to get her to keep still... sigh.... Don't you worry in a couple of days Halo will be up and running literally


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I so agree with Helen on this matter as Lily was/is the same way. It has been a long road to boost her confidence but I can say she is getting better. Our problem is that we did not start this when she was a pup, so it takes a little longer. One of our trainers suggested taking your pup to a shopping mall or post office where they have a bench outside. Just sit with them outside. They will get to see people who are non threatening walk by, maybe say hello, maybe pet them. This just de-sensetises them to people which is what you want 
Good Luck.
Laurie


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Halo best wishes to you and feel better soon!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would say totally submerge Halo into all kinds of socialization as she is still young so you should get to this right away. Our training club gives out a puppy socialization check list (similar to the link but it takes a few weeks) and I think it really helps. Since a lot of these might be hard to come by. It makes you do a lot more socialization.

http://www.animalbehavior.net/Behavior Topics/PuppySocializationChecklist.htm

Dora is a bit aloof to people too. She takes a bit to warm up. She is definetly a mommy and daddy's girl and I wish she was a bit more social. She loves anyone with a cookie though! And the maltese definetly makes up for her being aloof, and has never met a stranger.

I would say with the Come command-don't use it unless you can enforce it. That command could some day save Halo's life so put her on a long line or a flexi. Give her a sit command. Give the command, if she doesnt come give the line a tug. Make it fun too and never correct for a failure to come (keep it totally positive-you dont want your dog ever to think, wait if I go to mommy I will get punished).

To get Dora's speed up with recall for formal obedience, I will sometimes open my legs and throw a toy between or a cookie. Also I run backwards, as Dora gets excited like oh this is a game. Eventually make the distance longer and then off leash but not until she is reliable on a shorter distance on leash. Whenever Dora doesn't come, whether we are outside playing or at the training club. I put the line on her again and start from the beginning.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

She really picks her people and dogs ...most people/dogs she won't approach and some she'll bounce towards to in all happiness even before properly meeting them....
To be honest, I am glad she doesn't "trust" everyone anymore....I don't need to worry she'll just walk off with anyone.....Dog-theft is terrible!
If she can approach someone or a dog on her own terms, then it's perfect and she'll be running around and having a ball!
To me, she's perfect.
Then again, as with people, human has a general nature, but still everyone has a different character...and that's the same with Hav's too. There are Hyper ones, shy ones, slow ones, bouncy ones, cuddly ones, alert ones, barky ones......they are individuals.....
that's just my opinion,


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

yes I agree they all have there own personality that is for sure.Yoda is kind of shy with strangers in our home if some one comes over he will bark and them for the first few mins, I have them pet him alot then he calms down. I found what works best with yoda any ways is I go to places that you can take your dog getting him use to strangers and new smells and new sounds to me the noiser the better. I will take Yoda in to Home depo here at the beging he was so scared but now it dont bother him as much I let any one pet him when I take him out its good for him to be handle with different people I put him in a shoping cart and off we go even if it is just to window shop. He has come along ways with the shyness.We got to pet co and pet mart and pet people every week I try to go out with yoda at least 4 times a week just for the hands on treatment.There is ways to get them out of it that is for show you can always try handeling classes too


----------

